# Will these rims fit?



## Empaler (Dec 24, 2004)

i am looking at these rims they are 20 inch 8x5 inch wide how can i get these boys to fit. Also will i sacrafice performance badly also would there be a lot of stress on my tranny? if so would 18inches be ok? help me out, i like shiny things, also i like performance when needed!!!!

they are 410c 

http://abc.eznettools.net/adaptivestrategies/PantherFWD.html


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Empaler said:


> i am looking at these rims they are 20 inch 8x5 inch wide how can i get these boys to fit. Also will i sacrafice performance badly also would there be a lot of stress on my tranny? if so would 18inches be ok? help me out, i like shiny things, also i like performance when needed!!!!
> 
> they are 410c
> 
> http://abc.eznettools.net/adaptivestrategies/PantherFWD.html


Here is a link for the same wheels designed for a BMW, they don't list this wheel for the 04 or 05 GTO. The lug pattern is 5X120 with an offset of 35mm, I don't remember the reguired offset for the GTO's. You may have to roll your fenders and I am sure someone with more experience on wheels will reply.

*Panther 410C Scizzr*


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2005)

First you must know the weight of the stock rim and tire as a unit. Then you can match that to the weight of the new assembly. As long as they are close, not much damage will occur to your bearings, transmission or speedo (provided the overall diameter stays the same). As for performance, its a matter of weight and diameter. The 05 GTO came with 18's so of course those will work just fine. You can have your bling bling and still have a kickass high performance car too. Just do your research. That should be my new sig. DO YOUR RESEARCH.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The offset for the 04 and 05 GTO is 35.42mm, so the above BMW wheel may work. By keeping the same diameter you will have to select a tire with a very narrow sidewall thus giving a firm ride. 

Here is the link and tire size for BMW 20 inch tires;

*255/30ZR20*

Like Mike Say's "Do your research" I don't guarantee these wheels and tires will work, but they may!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

beemer rims on a GM product. HA! Amazing what fits......


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

The offset is actually 40mm.


----------



## Warren11050 (Jun 30, 2005)

Why would you want those rims :confused :confused :confused 
They are UGLY  
Go for ROH or something else. :cheers


----------



## Empaler (Dec 24, 2004)

thanks for that website. arty: i will look into some 18 now that this site was given to me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2005)

U can do 20s .. I dunno why you would tho ... kinda kills the look of a Performance vehicle if u ask me .. but anyhow you can fit any rim 20 and below as long as you have a width of 8.5 or less.... performance wise 18s are the best because its the perfict size to beable to give you options with different tire sizes... you can do 19s and not lose performance but its costly..just gotta look at the size of the tire and who actually makes the tires for the size rim you want .. also how much you gonna spend every year on tires .. or for me every 3 months LOL.. :willy: arty:


----------



## Red Beast (Jan 17, 2007)

*20's*

Well, im on 20's and i honestly dont advise, im haveing such a headache trying to fix all the rubbing problems, worst part is when im just crusing and the road would suddenly dip slightly (nothing big), both front wheels hit the fenders (Real Hard), so unless you find someone who knows EXACTLY what they are doing then i seriously dont advise 20's. ill get the exact size so you guys have an idea of what NOT to get.

Mo

sorry about the spelling


----------

